# imparfait / passé composé



## dongorthebly

Quelle est la différence entre le temps d'imparfait et le passé composé ? Quand est-ce que j'emploie chacun?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Cette question est toutefois trop vaste pour être abordée dans un seul fil. Il est par conséquent fermé. Pour le cas particulier du verbe _être_, voir cette discussion.


----------



## raphaelenka

l'imparfait est utilisé pour :
- la description: il faisait chaud
- le contexte: il y avait beaucoup de monde
- une habitude : je jouais au foot
- une action non-limitée dans le passé: quand j'étais petit, j'habitais aux USA
- en général, l'imparfait à tendance à développer une action

Le passé composé:
- résume une action contrairement à l'imparfait
- une action limitée dans le passé: entre 1981 et 1983, j'ai habité aux USA
- une fait ponctuel à un moment précis.

lorsque les deux temps sont utilisés dans la même phrase, on utilise le passé composé pour l'action principale:

Quand je me promenais dans le parc, j'ai rencontré un ami.


----------



## Joelline

Vous pouvez trouver une explication du passé (et beaucoup d'exemples) ici :

The Different Past Tenses in French


----------



## ps.sur.mer

Quelle phrase est correcte?  (C'est un garçon qui parle.)
 
*Lorsque j’arrivais, ma mère est rentrée du marché.*
*Lorsque je suis arrivé, ma mère rentrait du marché.*
 
ou peut-être:
 
*Lorsque je suis arrivé, ma mère est rentrée du marché.*
 
Et pourquoi?
 
Merci!


----------



## nopal

Bonjour ps.sur.mer
Quelle phrase est correcte ? : *toutes* *...et d'autres encore * (il en manquait ) mais cela ne signifie pour autant ,pas tout à fait la même chose .*
1-lorsque j’arrivais, ma mère est rentrée du marché.*
*2-Lorsque je suis arrivé, ma mère rentrait du marché.*
*3-Lorsque je suis arrivé, ma mère est rentrée du marché.
4-lorsque j'arrivais ma mère rentra du marché 
**5-Lorsque j'arrivais , ma mère rentrait du marché *
* 

1-j'arrivais :*temps_ *imparfait*_ ,est utilisé pour exprimer une action qui dure  dans le temps , qui se prolonge :vous rentrez doucement vous prenez votre temps pour rentrer chez vous..alors    ...*elle* *est rentrée: *temps utilisé _*passé composé *, _ce fut bref et cela est intervenu dans le temps où vous étiez en train de ...
*2-je suis arrivé *:temps *passé composé  *action vive vous ouvrez la porte et vous la surprenez en train de déballer les marchandises dans la cuisine parceque elle *rentrait du marché*depuis peu de temps et l'action durait déjà et se prolongeait encore au moment de votre arrivée .
*3- **Lorsque je suis arrivé / *au moment même de l'action de votre arrivée est intervenue l'action de / la venue de votre mère /qui *est rentrée* alors juste après vous  .Les actions évoquées ici sont brêves et les temps employés permettent de marquer leur simultanéité, leur soudaineté qui s'enchainent et se succèdent .
*4-lorsque j'arrivais ma mère rentra du marché :*Mêmesignification que* -** 1-*mais l'emploi du *passé simple *marque encore plus la soudaineté et la brutalité d'une l'action très courte ...mais je suis Hors sujet  , là .
*5-Lorsque j'arrivais , ma mère rentrait du marché . *Dans cette situation d'emploi de l'imparfait , vous signifiez que ces deux actions étaient répétées souvent , s'étaient déjà passées et se renouvelaient ; c'était habituel ...tous les jours ou toutes les semaines ou bien ...?


----------



## Icetrance

Bonsoir,

Je saisis bien la différence entre le passé composé et l'imparfait en général, mais pas toujours. Mais, il y a des fois où j'ai du mal à y voir clair. 

Le voyage n'a pas valu la peine.
Le voyage ne valait pas la peine.

Il a fait chaud hier. 
Il faisait chaud hier.

Il y a eu beaucoup de circulation la semaine dernière.
Il y avait beaucoup de circulation la semaine dernière.

La seule explication que je puisse donner, c'est que le passé composé est employé pour souligner l'achèvement de l'état en question, à la différence de l'imparfait. 

Je saurais gré d'une petite explication.


----------



## Anne345

L'explication que vous donné est la bonne : imparfait = fait en cours ans le passé, passé composé = fait achevé au moment où on parle. 
L'imparfait met en place le décor sur lequel les faits essentiels vont être rapportée au passé composé ou au passé simple. Donc l'imparfait annonce a priori une suite : 
_Le voyage n'en valait pas la peine. Nous avons passé la moitié du temps en car._ (valoir la peine de... donc utilisation de "en") 
_Il faisait chaud hier. Je suis allé me baigner. 
Il y avait beaucoup de circulation la semaine dernière. Nous avons mis trois heures pour rentrer de Paris. _
Par contre je n'ai jamais entendu : Le voyage n'en a pas valu la peine. Sans doute parce que dans ce cas il y a toujours une explication, alors que vos autres phrases peuvent être lancées seules, quand on n'a rien à dire !


----------



## Icetrance

Merci Anne!

Si on dit, "Il a fait chaud l'an dernier",  on considère le temps de l'an dernier comme le fait essentiel".  Quand vous dites, "quand on n'a rien à dire" qu'entendez-vous par là exactement? 
Si je dis, "j'ai aimé mon prof l'an dernier", je ne considère pas le fait d'aimer ce prof comme un fait essientiel? C'est plutôt l'achèvement du fait qui est souligné, par rapport à l'imparfait qui n'a ni début, ni fin (une description).


----------



## Anne345

Par _quand on n'a rien à dire_, je veux dire dans les situations où il faut parler, mais que l'on a rien de particulier à dire, comme lorsque je croise un voisin avec lesquel je n'entretiens aucune relation particulière, ce qu'on appelle _parler de la pluie et du beau temps_. 
Par _fait essentiel_, il faut comprendre essentiel dans ce que vous dites, pas forcément ce que est vraiment important pour vous.  
Si vous dites  _Au lycée j'étudiais le français, j'ai aimé mon professeur l'an dernier _ce qui est mis en avant (le fait essentiel) c'est le fait d'aimer le professeur de l'an dernier. Alors que si vous dites _J'aimais mon professeur l'an dernier, j'ai progressé en français _ce qui est mis en avant ce sont les progrès en français.


----------



## Icetrance

Comment expliquer donc la différence entre:

Ça a été difficile = soulignant que l'évènement difficile en question est fini

C'était difficile = l'évènement difficile n'est pas vu dans sa globalité

Voici comment j'expliquerais la différence sémantique entre les deux phrases suivantes:

Ça a été difficile = l'état en question est considéré dans sa globalité et donc comme un fait essentiel.

C'était difficile = On ne fait que décrire le décor d'une certaine situation du passé

Si je dis à mon collègue au travail «Il y a eu beaucoup de circulation ce matin», je fais de l'état de la circulation matinale le fait essentiel ou principal de la conversation.  Je ne la considère pas dans sa durée, mais plutôt dans sa globalité. Je note également qu'il ne s'agit certainement pas d'une simple description ici.

Je conclus ainsi:

Le passé composé désigne que l'etat ou l'action en question est considéré uniquement dans sa globalité, tandis que l'imparfait n'indique que ce qui était en déroulement à un moment donné du passé. Comme quoi seul le passé composé  peut représenter un fait essentiel. 

Affaire classé (j'espère au moins)!!


----------



## Sophie-soleil

Bonjour à tous!
Pourriez-vous me préciser une chose suivante:
quand je parle, par examle, de l'été passé, qu'est-ce qu'il faut dire:
Je me baignais dans la mer
ou
Je me suis baignée dans la mer?
J'hesite parce que d'une part je parle du passé (donc, il faut employer le passé composé) mais d'une autre part, c'est une description et il faut employer l'imparfait...
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Sophie-soleil et bienvenue sur le forum !

Tu peux utiliser l'un ou l'autre, cela dépend de ton contexte.

Par exemple, si tu parles de diverses activités que tu as faites, tu diras "j'ai pris le bateau, j'ai fait du ski nautique, je me suis baignée dans la mer".

Si tu racontes tes journées ou ton séjour, tu diras "tous les jours je me baignais dans la mer".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bonjour Sophie,

Encore une petite précision:

- en général, l'imparfait exprime un procès non terminé, ou même non commencé, dans le passé:
- procès en cours
- procès répété, habituel
- procès qui était sur le point de se réaliser, mais qui ne s'est pas accompli

- pour sa part, le passé composé est utilisé pour faire le récit d'évènements passés tout en remplaçant le passé simple dans le langage courant. 
Contrairement au passé simple, le passé composé indique également l'antériorité d'un fait par rapport à un autre fait exprimé au présent ou au futur.


----------



## kruzer

Bonjour à tous,
j'aime bien savoir s'il y a une différence entre ces deux phrases:

1- tu étais très gentil.
2- tu as été très gentil.

merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## DaniL

Je dirais que dans la première phrase il s'agit plutôt de l'appréciation du caractère (sentiment, impression) qui s'est développé progressivement dans le passé, alors que dans la deuxième phrase on juge la personne surtout à partir de quelques actes généreux concrets qu'elle a faits.


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour
Ne peut-on pas rappeler que l'imparfait est plus lié à un usage et le passé composé à un fait. Dans le premier cas,le temps a montré qu'il était gentil, dans le second c'est la situation qui l'a montrée.


----------



## perdris

Bonjour. Le problème de 'tu étais très gentil' est que ceci peut laisser entendre que la personne ne l'est plus! 'Tu as été très gentil' se rapporte effectivement à un comportement précis.


----------



## tilt

C'est loin d'être aussi simple !
_
Pendant 10 ans, tu as été très gentil_ peut tout à fait se dire. Or cette phrase évoque une habitude, un comportement sur la durée, et qui (a priori) a cessé d'être aujourd'hui. Elle présente donc les caractéristiques que vous décrivez comme celles de l'imparfait, alors qu'elle est au passé composé.

Comme toujours, tout dépend du contexte, et une réponse d'ordre général ne peut être qu'incomplète.


----------



## DaniL

Mais dans ton cas _tu as été très gentil_, comme tu le dis toi-même, suggère que cette personne a fait des gestes que la personne qui parle reconnaît comme gentils, peu importe que ce soit l'habitude ou pas. Alors que quand on dit _tu étais très gentil_, c'est plutôt une impression subjective, on n'a rien de concret dans la tête, cette personne nous semblait gentille. Le passé composé est plus concret que l'imparfait.


----------



## lefrancophile

Je voudrais savoir s'il faut dire:

"J'ai dîné au resto plusieurs fois" OU "je dînais au resto plusieurs fois".

La raison pour laquelle je me pose cette question est liée aux phrases suivantes:

1. "Depuis longtemps, je me suis allé coucher tard le soir..." un truc de ce genre.

2. "J'ai toujours régardé les actualités avant de faire ma toilette."

3. "J'ai attendu l'autobus chaque matin toute ma vie."

Bon, peut-être mes phrases ne sont pas parfaites mais j'aimerais bien quand même savoir s'il faut utiliser l'imparfait ou passé composé dans la première situation. Cette question me colle depuis longtemps.

Merci infiniment.


----------



## quinoa

En ce qui concerne 1), on pourrait dire :
Depuis longtemps je me couche tard. (habitude qui dure jusqu'à aujourd'hui)
Depuis longtemps je me couchais tard. (habitude qui s'est achevée à une date du passé qui doit être mentionnée dans le reste du décit)
Pendant longtemps je me suis couché tard. (action répétitive qui n'est plus à ce jour)
Pendant longtemps je m'étais couché tard. (action répétitive qui n'existe plus à la date du passé mentionnée dans le récit)

En ce qui concerne le resto :
Je dînais au resto plusieurs fois par semaine. (habitude que j'avais à une époque du passé) et je vais dans le récit continuer à raconter ce qui se passait à cette époque en donnant de plus amples détails). Le point de vue est sur cette époque avec un rapprochement de la scène, il y a comme un arrêt sur image effectué sur cette scène.

J'ai dîné au resto plusieurs fois cette semaine-là. (action répétitive mais délimitée et montrée comme finie, le point de vue examine le passé avec distance, et on attend ce qui s'est passé après, par la suite). Ici les événements vont se succéder, l'histoire avance, sans aucun arrêt.

j'espère que cela vous aide...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,

Pour les événements répétitifs, la plupart des langues qui utilisent l'imparfait distinguent les événements habituels (qui souffrent quelques exceptions), et les événements absolument répétitifs (qui ne souffrent aucune exception).

La phrase 2 au passé composé ("j'ai toujours regardé les actualités avant de faire ma toilette") signifie que vous ne voyez aucune exception à ce fait. Si vous la dites à l'imparfait, "Je regardais toujours les actualités avant de faire ma toilette", cela signifie que vous aviez l'habitude de regarder les actualités avant de faire votre toilette, mais qu'il y a bien sûr eu quelques exceptions.

La phrase 3 ne peut être dite qu'au passé composé, parce que le complément "chaque matin toute ma vie" indique que vous n'envisagez pas d'exception.
Vous pouvez la mettre à l'imparfait en modifiant ce complément : "J'attendais l'autobus le matin", parce que le complément "le matin" signifie "le matin, d'habitude."

Votre phrase 1 est mal construite, il s'agit d'un cas où on emploie le présent : "Depuis longtemps, je me couche tard le soir."

Enfin, pour répondre à votre question initiale, la phrase "j'ai dîné au resto plusieurs fois" doit être dite au passé composé, mais c'est un peu plus difficile à expliquer...
Pour pouvoir dire cette phrase à l'imparfait, il faut changer le complément : "Je dînais au restaurant quelquefois."
Le complément "quelquefois" est assez vague pour permettre à la fois l'imparfait (habitude) et le passé composé (événement absolument répétitif).

Le complément "plusieurs fois" semble vague, mais il ne l'est pas.
Si vous aviez dit "J'ai dîné au restaurant quinze fois", il est facile de comprendre que le passé composé est obligatoire. Vous vous engagez sur le fait d'avoir dîné quinze fois exactement.
Cela est valable pour n'importe quel nombre de fois : J'ai dîné quinze fois, trente fois, cent fois..."
Il se trouve que "plusieurs" est un nombre. Dire "plusieurs fois", c'est vous engager sur un nombre de fois précis où vous avez dîné au restaurant. La seule différence, c'est que vous ne vous rappelez plus ce nombre précis.


----------



## lefrancophile

Je dois avouer à vous deux, que jamais je ne me suis senti aussi capable de bien comprendre la différence entre ces deux cas. Je suis sûr de continuer à faire des fautes avec ces deux temps, mais en vous lisant je me sens capable de bien distinguer quand il faut utiliser l'un ou l'autre.

Désolé pour la grosse faute de ma première phrase. En fait, je voulais (j'ai voulu...?) citer la phrase de Proust "Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure" comme exemple de cette confusion des deux temps (l'imparfait et passé composé).

Merci infiniment. Je vous dois tous les deux un bon verre de Saint-Emilion.


----------



## Fred_C

lefrancophile said:


> En fait, je voulais (j'ai voulu...?) citer la phrase de Proust "Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure" comme exemple de cette confusion des deux temps (l'imparfait et passé composé).


 
Celle-ci aussi est un peu difficile à expliquer.
Ce que Proust veut dire, c'est qu'il y a eu une période de sa vie où il s'est couché de bonne heure absolument tous les soirs, sans exception, et que cette période a duré longtemps.

On ne peut pas vraiment dire cette phrase à l'imparfait, car dire "je me couchais de bonne heure" signifie exactement : "J'avais l'habitude de me coucher de bonne heure", et sémantiquement, il semble étrange de mesurer la durée d'une habitude par un adverbe. (Essayez en anglais : Traduisez exactement la phrase "j'avais l'habitude de me coucher tôt", et essayez d'ajouter un adverbe qui signifie "longtemps". Je pense que ça ne va pas...)


----------



## petitm

- Quand Sartre et Beauvoir *écrivaient* leurs textes dans ce café, ils n'étaient pas encore mondialement connus.
- Quand Sartre et Beauvoir *ont écrit* leurs textes dans ce café, ils n'étaient pas encore mondialement connus.

Laquelle de ces deux phrase est plus correcte, ou bien les deux sont également possibles?


----------



## janpol

Les deux sont possibles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les deux sont possibles. Tout dépend du contexte exact, lequel nous fait défaut.


----------



## petitm

Il n'y a pas de contexte: c'est un exercice que j'ai trouvé dans un manuel de français et qui demande de mettre le verbe _écrire_ à la forme approprié.
Alors je me suis dit que dans la proposition de _quand_ il serait plus naturel d'utiliser l'imparfait avec un certain verbe, par exemple être (_quand j'étais petit_...), mais pas avec _écrire._


----------



## Maître Capello

Si l'on suppose qu'ils ont écrit de nombreux textes dans ce café, que c'était une habitude pour eux, alors c'est l'imparfait qu'il faut utiliser.

Si au contraire ils n'en ont écrit que quelques-uns en particulier, c'est le passé composé qui sera le plus naturel.


----------



## Bachatamor

J'ai des doutes concernant l'emploi du temps dans la phrase suivante:

"Il y a dix ans j'ai travaillé chez X"
"Il y a dix ans je travaillais chez X"

Quel temps vaudrait-il mieux utiliser?


----------



## janpol

Les deux me semblent possibles, tout dépend du contexte


----------



## Bachatamor

Janpol, c'est dans le contexte où je parle de mon expérience professionnelle ou de ma vie d'il y a dix ans


----------



## janpol

Je pense au contexte de chacune des deux phrases.

Je propose 
"Il y a dix ans j'ai travaillé chez X pendant trois mois puis chez Y pendant deux mois puis chez Z pendant une semaine"
"Il y a dix ans jour pour jour je travaillais chez X"


----------



## Icetrance

Moi, je dirais "j'ai travaillé" si l'on veut mettre l'accent sur une période de temps "bien définie dans le temps" et qui est "bien terminée" (mots-clef entre guillemets). Par contre, si l'on veut parler de ce qu'on "faisait" il y a dix ans à cette époque-là", on se pencherait pour l'imparfait (travaillais). C'est comme cela je vois les choses.

Bonne chance et bonne continuation!


----------



## Bachatamor

Si je veux dire "en 2012 je + être/faire qch" est-ce qu'il vaudrait mieux utiliser le Passé Composé ou l'Imparfait?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte ! Sans contexte, nous ne pouvons vous répondre.


----------



## Bachatamor

Je parle de mes expériences professionnelles. C'est comme si je voulais dire ce qui était écrit dans mon CV...

"En 2012 j'ai travaillé chez Bourjois / je travaillais chez Bourjois. J'étais traductrice. J'étais souvent en contact avec nos collègues français"


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont possibles, mais l'imparfait est plus naturel puisque la suite est également à l'imparfait.


----------



## Kirill V.

Bonsoir!

Parfois je ne suis pas sûr s'il est possible d'employer la forme imparfaite quand il s'agit plutôt des actes discrets, ou doit-on employer la forme parfaite (passé composé) dans ces cas. Par example, les phrases suivantes, sont-elles acceptables et sont-elles équivalentes? 
_
Quand nous étions à Paris, nous avions beaucoup d'aventures._
_Quand nous étions à Paris, nous avons eu beaucoup d'aventures.
_
Merci!


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonsoir,

L'imparfait est en général le signe de la continuité dans le passé, tandis que le passé composé est le signe d'une action pontuelle dans le passé.

Donc dans ce cas précis les deux sont acceptables mais pas équivalentes :

_Quand nous étions à Paris, nous avions beaucoup d'aventures. : avoir des aventures était presque devenu une routine, tant elles étaient fréquentes.
Quand nous étions à Paris, nous avons eu beaucoup d'aventures. : nous avons eu beaucoup d'aventures, chaque fois nous étions surpris, leur fréquence nous surprend toujours quand nous y repensons.

_La nuance est très mince ...

Cordialement


----------



## Nathalie Langfrance

Salut à tous! […]
Sur un site j'ai vu de tels exemples:
1. Quand j'habitais en France, j'ai souvent visité des musées / Quand j'ai habité en France, je visitais souvent des muées.
2. En 1990, j'habitais  / j'ai habité à Londres, puis à Paris et enfin à Moscou
3. Tiens, voilà Marc! ça tombe bien, je le cherchais / je l'ai cherché.
4. Tiens, voilà Marc! Je l'ai cherché toute la matinée / je le cherchais toute la matinée.
5. Jusqu'à ce jour il n'est jamais venu chez moi / Jusqu'à ce jour il ne venait jamais chez moi.

Pour l'exemple 3: Dans une des rubriques de ce forum j'ai trouvé un exemple avec l'explication :_ 
je *pensais* que les cafés étaient chers à Paris_ = mainenant je ne le crois pas.
_J*'ai pensé* que les cafés étaient chers à Paris_ = justement, hier j'ai mangé dans un des cafés et l'addition était bien salée. Donc, mon avis est resté le même.
Alors pourquoi dans l'exemple 3 si Marc est déjà trouvé, on peut employer deux variantes des temps?

Pour l'exemple 4 - ici il y a la limite du temps. Pourquoi l'imparfait alors?
Pour l'exemple 5 - mais il est déjà venu! Alors pourquoi le passé composé? La situation a changé!
Pour les exemples 1 et 2 je ne trouve pas d'explications.

Merci de pouvoir m'expliquer...


----------



## Maître Capello

1a. _Quand j'*habitais* en France, je *visitais* souvent les musées_.  (Comme c'était une habitude, un double imparfait est ce qu'il y a de plus naturel pour moi, mais en fait, cela dépend du contexte exact qui nous fait ici défaut.)
1b. _Quand j'*habitais* en France, j'*ai* souvent *visité* les musées_. ()
1c. _Quand j'*ai habité* en France, je *visitais* souvent les musées_. () (Pas vraiment faux, mais la combinaison passé composé puis imparfait est ici étrange.)
1d. _Quand j'*ai habité* en France, j'*ai* souvent *visité* les musées_. ()

2a. _En 1990, j'*habitais* à Londres, puis à Paris et enfin à Moscou_.  (Le _puis_ rend l'imparfait inapproprié.)
2b. _En 1990, j'*ai habité* à Londres, puis à Paris et enfin à Moscou_. 
2'a. _En 1990, j'*habitais* à Londres_. 
2'b. _En 1990, j'*ai habité* à Londres_. () (Pas faux, mais on attend une précision temporelle, par exemple _trois mois_.)

3a. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Ça tombe bien, je le *cherchais*_.  (C'était ce que j'étais en train de faire jusqu'à ce que je le trouve.)
3b. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Ça tombe bien, je l'*ai cherché*._  (Dans ce contexte, cela sous-entendrait que je l'ai cherché seulement à un moment précis)

4a. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Je le *cherchais* toute la matinée_.  (Le _toute la matinée_ rend l'imparfait inapproprié comme il ne s'agit pas d'une habitude et que ce n'est pas une circonstance pendant laquelle un autre événement serait survenu.)
4b. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Je l'*ai cherché* toute la matinée_.  (Il l'a cherché à un moment précis : pendant toute la matinée → passé composé.)

5a. _Jusqu'à ce jour, il ne *venait* jamais chez moi_.  → _ce jour = _ce jour-là, un certain jour du passé → Maintenant ça a changé : depuis ce jour il vient régulièrement chez moi.
5b. _Jusqu'à ce jour, il n'*est* jamais *venu* chez moi_.  → _ce jour_ = maintenant → Il n'est toujours pas venu chez moi.


----------



## Nathalie Langfrance

Maître Capello, merci mille fois!!!

1b. _Quand j'*habitais* en France, j'*ai* souvent *visité* les musées_.  - ça veut dire que j'ai visité les musées plusieurs fois, 5 fois etc
1d. _Quand j'*ai habité* en France, j'*ai* souvent *visité* les musées_.  - et ici comment on pourrait expliquer? Que j'ai habité en France pendant 3 mois et j'ai visité 3 musées 3 fois?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, la phrase (1d) n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément… Quoi qu'il en soit, le sens des quatre phrases (1a)–(1d) est exactement le même.


----------



## pcy0308

Bonjours à tous!

Je suis en train de renforcer mes connaissances de distinguer l'utilisation du passé composé et de l'imparfait.
Mais ce n'est pas aussi facile que je le pensais!  

_Lorsqu'ils *ont pénétré* dans l'avenue de Canterville Chase, toutefois, le ciel *s'est couvert* de nuages, un calme bizarre *a paru* s'emparer de l'atmosphère, un grand vol de corneilles *est passé* silencieusement au-dessus de leurs têtes et quelques grosses gouttes de pluie *sont tombées*._

Pour la phrase ci-dessus, j'avais utilisé *l'imparfait*, mais le corrigé m'a dit le contraire.
J'ai employé l'imparfait parce que je pensait que la phrase était censé être une description.
Porquoi on utilise *le passé composé* dans ce cas? est-ce parce que c'est une série d'événements qui se déroulent?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Bonjour,

L'imparfait s'emploie pour raconter une histoire révolue (c'est typiquement le temps du récit), tandis que le passé composé se refère à une action passé ayant encore un effet dans le présent. 

Par exemple:

"Pierre partait en vacances à Séoul" ==> Imparfait. Pierre avait donc l'habitude de partir à Séoul dans le passé, il est peut être mort aujourd'hui, tout cela est fini, c'est un récit. 
Pierre est parti en vacances à Séoul"==> Passé composé. Pierre est parti, il n'est plus là, mais son action est encore vraie aujourd'hui et a un impact dans le présent (son absence). 
"Pierre partit en vacances à Séoul"== Passé simple. Action totalement révolue, racontée de manière plus soutenue. C'est le temps le plus utilisé dans les romans.


----------



## Maître Capello

pcy0308 said:


> Pour la phrase ci-dessus, j'avais utilisé *l'imparfait*, mais le corrigé m'a dit le contraire.


Dans votre phrase, l'imparfait serait également possible pour la plupart des verbes. C'est avant tout une question de point de vue : s'agit-il d'un événement ponctuel et soudain (→ passé composé) ou d'une description du contexte, de ce qui est en train de se passer (→ imparfait) ?

_Lorsqu'ils *ont pénétré* dans l'avenue de Canterville Chase, toutefois, le ciel *s'est couvert* de nuages _(→ à ce moment-là, ce qui sous-entend qu'il ne l'était pas avant)_, un calme bizarre *a paru* s'emparer de l'atmosphère _(→ à ce moment-là)_, un grand vol de corneilles *est passé* silencieusement au-dessus de leurs têtes _(→ à ce moment-là)_ et quelques grosses gouttes de pluie *sont tombées* _(→ à ce moment-là)_.

Lorsqu'ils *ont pénétré* dans l'avenue de Canterville Chase, toutefois, le ciel *se couvrait* de nuages _(→ processus qui durait depuis un certain temps)_, un calme bizarre *paraissait* s'emparer de l'atmosphère_ (→ état du moment)_, un grand vol de corneilles *passait* silencieusement au-dessus de leurs têtes _(→ description du contexte, sous-entend que c'est une action qui dure)_ et quelques grosses gouttes de pluie *tombaient* _(→ état du moment)_._




Monsieur Leland said:


> L'imparfait s'emploie pour raconter une histoire révolue (c'est typiquement le temps du récit), tandis que le passé composé se refère à une action passé ayant encore un effet dans le présent.


C'est un peu réducteur… C'est avant tout le passé composé (ou le passé simple dans la langue littéraire) qui s'emploie pour rapporter des événements révolus. Quant à l'imparfait, il n'implique pas forcément une habitude. De même, le passé composé ne sous-entend pas nécessairement un lien avec le présent.

Imparfait : _Pierre *partait* en vacances à Séoul._

Pierre avait l'habitude de partir à Séoul par le passé. Dans ce cas, on ajouterait un complément de temps comme _chaque été_.
Pierre était en train – ou sur le point – de partir en vacances à Séoul. L'imparfait donne les circonstances d'un autre événement qui vient d'être relaté dans le contexte ou qui va l'être.
Passé composé : _Pierre *est parti* en vacances à Séoul._

Pierre est en vacances à Séoul en ce moment. Son action (le fait de partir) a une conséquence sur le présent : il est absent.
Pierre est parti à Séoul et il en est revenu. De nos jours à l'oral, et même de plus en plus souvent à l'écrit, on utilise en effet le passé composé au lieu du passé simple pour rapporter des faits révolus.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Philippe Besson « Un homme accidentel »

_« Je peux savoir pourquoi ?» Je posais la question presque par routine, comme quelqu'un que la réponse indifférerait… Cependant, je sentais confusément que nous venions de basculer dans autre chose et je n'aurais pas été fichu de dire dans quoi_

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi l'auteur emploie ici l'imparfait et non le passé composé ? C'est un extrait du dialogue entre le policier et le suspect.
Merci


----------



## volo

Bonjour concitoyenne 

Si Philippe Besson avait écrit _j'ai posé la question_, cela signifierait la même chose à cette nuance près qu'ici l'auteur ne se limite pas à énoncer un fait accompli mais met l'accent sur le déroulement de l'action décrite en donnant l'impression d'assister à la formulation de la question posée. Cet emploi narratif de l'imparfait esr caractéristique du style de certains écrivains, dont Georges Simenon, entre autres.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

« Arrête avec tes mensonges », Philippe Besson.

_Aujourd'hui, quand je croise des enfants sur cette plage, quand je les vois courir dans les dunes, ou s'allonger sur la pierre chaude du muret qui fait office de digue, je les contemple en souriant. Je me souviens que *j'ai été *comme eux, dans l'insouciance, la légèreté, le soleil. On ne se défait jamais de son enfance. Surtout quand elle *a été *heureuse._

D'après les explications concernant le passé composé et l'imparfait que j'ai lues sur le site, il faut employer l'imparfait si l'évènement ne se produit plus. Mais si je dis par exemple _je l'ai toujours aimé_, cela veut dire que je l'aime encore. Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi l'auteur utilise le passé composé ici, il n'est plus un enfant ?...

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> il faut employer l'imparfait si l'évènement ne se produit plus


Non, pas nécessairement. C'est plutôt que si l'action se produit toujours, l'imparfait est impossible, mais si elle ne se produit plus, le choix entre l'imparfait et le passé composé dépend entièrement du contexte.



Alessa Azure said:


> Mais si je dis par exemple _je l'ai toujours aimé_, cela veut dire que je l'aime encore.


Non, pas nécessairement non plus. Si vous l'aimez encore, il est certes possible de dire _Je l'ai toujours aimé_, mais c'est surtout pour insister sur la continuité de cet amour, car habituellement on emploiera en fait plutôt le présent pour une action en cours : _Je l'aime toujours_. Quoi qu'il en soit, _Je l'ai toujours aimé_ peut aussi se dire si vous ne l'aimez plus ou si vous ne pouvez plus l'aimer parce qu'il est mort.



Alessa Azure said:


> Je me souviens que *j'ai été *comme eux


Dans ce cas, les deux temps sont possibles, mais l'imparfait serait plus usuel étant donné qu'il s'agit du verbe _être_, cf. être - passé composé / imparfait - j'ai été / j'étais, etc.



Alessa Azure said:


> _Surtout quand elle *a été *heureuse._


Ici aussi, les deux temps sont possibles, mais le passé composé est nettement préférable étant donné qu'il y a clairement un lien entre le passé et le présent (cf. la phrase qui précède : _On ne se défait jamais de son enfance_).


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> 4a. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Je le *cherchais* toute la matinée_.  (Le _toute la matinée_ rend l'imparfait inapproprié comme il ne s'agit pas d'une habitude et que ce n'est pas une circonstance pendant laquelle un autre événement serait survenu.)


_Je le *cherchais* toute la matinée_ ne pourrait pas être une description ? Je raconte à quelqu'un que je cherchais Marc (pour moi, c'est une description de l'action) et je précise _toute la matinée_.



Maître Capello said:


> 5a. _Jusqu'à ce jour, il ne *venait* jamais chez moi_.  → _ce jour = _ce jour-là, un certain jour du passé → Maintenant ça a changé : depuis ce jour il vient régulièrement chez moi.


Et s'il continue de m'éviter, est-ce que je pourrai dire _Jusqu'à ce jour, il ne venait jamais chez moi _? À mon avis, je décris la situation : _il ne venait jamais chez moi, _mais mon interlocuteur ne peut pas savoir si la personne en question avait changé d'avis ou pas.



> C'est plutôt que si l'action se produit toujours, l'imparfait est impossible


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> _Je le *cherchais* toute la matinée_ ne pourrait pas être une description ? Je raconte à quelqu'un que je cherchais Marc (pour moi, c'est une description de l'action) et je précise _toute la matinée_.


Seulement si c'est une action donnant le *cadre* d'une *autre* action qui serait survenue pendant cette action en cours, ce qui est incompatible avec _toute la matinée_. Exemple :

_Je *cherchais* Marc depuis le début de la matinée quand je suis tombé sur David._ 
_Je *cherchais* Marc pendant toute la matinée (quand je suis tombé sur David)._ 



Alessa Azure said:


> Et s'il continue de m'éviter, est-ce que je pourrai dire _Jusqu'à ce jour, il ne venait jamais chez moi _? À mon avis, je décris la situation : _il ne venait jamais chez moi, _mais mon interlocuteur ne peut pas savoir si la personne en question avait changé d'avis ou pas.


Non, dans ce cas vous devez utiliser le passé composé ou le présent selon le contexte. L'imparfait est impossible étant donné que l'affirmation est toujours vraie aujourd'hui : à ce jour, il n'est toujours pas venu chez le locuteur.

_Jusqu'à maintenant il n'*est* (encore) jamais *venu* chez moi.
Jusqu'à maintenant il ne *vient* jamais chez moi._



Alessa Azure said:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.


C'est ainsi : l'imparfait ne s'emploie que pour des actions révolues ; il ne peut jamais s'employer pour des actions qui durent encore maintenant.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, j'espère que je m'habituerai un jour.



Maître Capello said:


> l'imparfait ne s'emploie que pour des actions révolues ; il ne peut jamais s'employer pour des actions qui durent encore maintenant.


Lors d'une visite chez le vétérinaire, celui-ci m'a dit que je m'inquiétais trop pour mon lapin. Puis, en voyant que j'étais fâchée, il a ajouté :

- Je ne voulais en aucun cas vous blesser.

Pourquoi il a dit _Je ne voulais pas_, j'imagine qu'il continuait de penser ce qu'il avait dit, il n'a pas changé d'avis ? Selon moi, cette action durait toujours lorsqu'il me parlait.


----------



## Michelvar

Alessa Azure said:


> Pourquoi il a dit _Je ne voulais pas_, j'imagine qu'il continuait de penser ce qu'il avait dit, il n'a pas changé d'avis ? Selon moi, cette action durait toujours lorsqu'il me parlait.


Il continue de ne pas vouloir vous blesser, mais il a fini de dire sa phrase, il n'est plus en train de vous blesser. L'action blessante est finie.

Par exemple, s'il vous frappe avec un marteau, puis cesse de vous frapper, et vous parle, il dit "je voulais vous blesser".
S'il vous frappe avec un marteau, et continue à vous frapper tout en disant la phrase, il dit : "je veux vous blesser".


----------



## Maître Capello

Autrement dit, le vétérinaire sous-entend :

_Quand je vous ai dit que vous vous inquiétiez trop pour votre lapin, je ne *voulais* en aucun cas vous blesser._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.



Maître Capello said:


> _Je *cherchais* Marc depuis le début de la matinée quand je suis tombé sur David._
> _Je *cherchais* Marc pendant toute la matinée (quand je suis tombé sur David)._



C'est bizarre : pour moi, _depuis le début _et _pendant toute la matinée _sont des détails insignifiants, mais ils changent la forme verbale...


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Seulement si c'est une action donnant le *cadre* d'une *autre* action qui serait survenue pendant cette action en cours, ce qui est incompatible avec _toute la matinée_. Exemple :
> 
> _Je *cherchais* Marc depuis le début de la matinée quand je suis tombé sur David._
> _Je *cherchais* Marc pendant toute la matinée (quand je suis tombé sur David)._


J'ai relu cette phrase plusieurs fois, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il est impossible d'écrire _Je *cherchais* Marc pendant toute la matinée (quand je suis tombé sur David)._


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous faites quelque chose _*pendant* toute la matinée_, vous donnez à la fois le début et la fin de l'action (par exemple de 8 heures à midi), ce qui est incompatible avec un imparfait circonstanciel. L'action circonstancielle de l'imparfait est en effet interrompue par la proposition temporelle (_quand je suis tombé sur David_). C'est pourquoi dans ce cas cela n'a pas de sens de préciser sa fin. Au contraire, avec _*depuis* le début de la matinée_, vous n'indiquez que le point de départ et aucun point d'arrivée. C'est donc un complément de temps approprié avec l'imparfait circonstanciel.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, j'ai trouvé toutes les formules « passé composé/imparfait » sur le site Le Fle. 

Donc, quand j'écrivais un courriel aux deux vétérinaires qui s'occupaient de mon lapin, j'aurais dû écrire :

_Puis, plusieurs fois, j'ai voulu vous remercier _et non _Puis, plusieurs fois, je voulais vous remercier _?

Pour moi, il s'agissait d'une description, mais, d'après ce site, il faut employer le passé composé dans cette phrase à cause de _plusieurs fois_. Ces formules sont très pratiques, mais la logique reste pas vraiment « naturelle » pour moi...


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> 4a. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Je le *cherchais* toute la matinée_.  (Le _toute la matinée_ rend l'imparfait inapproprié comme il ne s'agit pas d'une habitude et que ce n'est pas une circonstance pendant laquelle un autre événement serait survenu.)
> 4b. _Tiens, voilà Marc ! Je l'*ai cherché* toute la matinée_.  (Il l'a cherché à un moment précis : pendant toute la matinée → passé composé.)



_Toute mon enfance, il *a *hanté mes nuits, *a *surgi dans mes cauchemars._

D'après l'explication, il faut employer le passé composé à cause de_ toute mon enfance_. Mais, à mon avis, c'est une habitude ou une description. Est-il possible d'utiliser l'imparfait ici ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les deux temps sont possibles dans ce cas, mais le choix entre les deux dépendra du contexte.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Après un meurtre aux Arums Mauves, Anastasia surveille en permanence ses élèves et elle est très fatiguée. Elle pense :

_J’imagine qu’ils *ont été *aussi ennuyés par ma soudaine constante présence auprès d’eux._

Je pense qu'il faut employer le passé composé ici, mais je ne suis pas sûre. Est-ce correct ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Impossible de vous répondre sans davantage de contexte.  Le passé composé est a priori le temps adéquat, mais l'imparfait peut être plus adapté dans certains contextes particuliers.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Un élève a été trouvé mort à l'école. Le lendemain, les surveillants veillent sur leur groupe. Anastasia aussi a passé toute la journée près de ses élèves. Tout le monde a peur. À vrai dire, je ne sais pas quoi d'autre je pourrais ajouter. Mais j'espère que le passé composé convient ici.


----------



## Terio

Un élève a été trouvé mort à l'école : Le passé composé est tout à fait approprié.

Par la suite, les changements de temps ne sont pas très appropriés :

Le lendemain, les surveillants veillent sur leurs groupes. Le présent fait tout à fait l'affaire. Il donne plus de fuidité au texte. On s'est situé dans le passé avec la première phrase. Inutile d'alourdir le texte avec un autre verbe à un temps passé.

Anastasia aussi a passé toute la journée près (meilleur : auprès) de ses élèves. Près : à peu de distance. Auprès a une connotation plus forte d'accompagnement. (passé composé).

Tout le monde a peur : On revient au présent.

Ces changements ne sont pas très heureux. Mieux vaudrait s'en tenir au présent :

Un élève a été trouvé mort à l'école. Le lendemain, les surveillants veillent sur leurs groupes. Anastasia aussi passe toute la journée auprès de ses élèves. Tout le monde a peur.


----------



## Locape

Alessa Azure said:


> Après un meurtre aux Arums Mauves, Anastasia surveille en permanence ses élèves et elle est très fatiguée. Elle pense :
> _J’imagine qu’ils *ont été *aussi ennuyés par ma soudaine constante présence auprès d’eux._


Je pense que cela dépend plus de la manière dont l'histoire est racontée, des phrases qui précèdent pour pouvoir choisir le temps approprié pour le récit. Ici, c'est la voix intérieure d'Anastasia, mais il semble qu'elle continue de les surveiller et qu'elle se rend compte alors qu'elle est très fatiguée. Ce n'est donc pas une action passée. Personnellement, je verrais mieux le présent de narration, mais l'adjectif 'soudaine' semble indiquer que c'est surtout cela qui les gênaient, et que cela ne les ennuie plus.
Par exemple : 'je dois les surveiller en permanence et je suis si fatiguée, j'imagine qu'eux aussi ont été ennuyés par ma soudaine présence constante auprès d'eux'.
Ou si cette gêne continue : 'je dois les surveiller en permanence et je suis si fatiguée, j'imagine qu'eux aussi sont ennuyés par ma présence constante auprès d'eux'.
Ou alors avec l'imparfait, le récit d'une action achevée : 'je devais les surveiller en permanence et j'étais si fatiguée, j'imagine qu'eux aussi étaient ennuyés de ma soudaine présence constante auprès d'eux'.


----------



## nicduf

Pour déterminer dans une phrase l'emploi d'un temps ou d'un autre, le contexte est primordial. Donner le contexte dans ce cas signifie donner avec exactitude "le texte" qui précède l'extrait où se pose le problème et parfois même celui qui le suit. Raconter, résumer  l'histoire qui précède ne suffit pas, on ne peut alors faire que des suppositions et envisager plusieurs possibilités.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Je vous remercie.

Malheureusement, d'après mon expérience, les éditeurs n'aiment pas du tout voir des morceaux d'une histoire publiés ici et là, c'est pourquoi j'essaie d'expliquer le contexte.



Alessa Azure said:


> Après un meurtre aux Arums Mauves, Anastasia surveille en permanence ses élèves et elle est très fatiguée. Elle pense :
> 
> _J’imagine qu’ils *ont été *aussi ennuyés par ma soudaine constante présence auprès d’eux._


Anastasia a surveillé son groupe pendant toute la journée, sans quitter ses élèves. Habituellement, les surveillants sont beaucoup plus relaxes aux Arums Mauves, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai écrit _ma soudaine constante présence_. Au moment où Anastasia dit cette phrase, les élèves dorment déjà, il fait nuit, c'est pourquoi j'utilise le passé. Maintenant, grâce aux questions de Locape, je comprends mieux de quel contexte parlait MC.

Merci, Terio, oui, il vaut mieux sans doute ne pas alterner constamment le présent et le passé lorsque j'essaie d'expliquer le contexte.

_Les surveillants veillent sur leur(s) groupe(s). _À mon avis, les deux options sont possibles. Je préfère le singulier, car, justement, chaque surveillant veille sur son groupe et non sur ses groupes.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Thomas pense : 

_Souvent, j’oubliais d’appeler mes copines ou j’avais simplement la flemme. La relation ne *faisait *jamais long feu et je ne le regrettais aucunement._



Fred_C said:


> La phrase 2 au passé composé ("j'ai toujours regardé les actualités avant de faire ma toilette") signifie que vous ne voyez aucune exception à ce fait. Si vous la dites à l'imparfait, "Je regardais toujours les actualités avant de faire ma toilette", cela signifie que vous aviez l'habitude de regarder les actualités avant de faire votre toilette, mais qu'il y a bien sûr eu quelques exceptions.





Fred_C said:


> La prhase "il n'était jamais malade" est possible, mais elle ne signifie pas "il n'a pas été malade, même pas une seule fois", elle signifie "Il n'avait pas l'habitude de tomber malade."



Donc, selon les explications de Fred, il est possible d'employer le passé composé, _La relation n'a jamais fait long feu _ce qui signifiera _aucune relation, sans exception. _Mais le problème est que tous les verbes sont à l'imparfait. Est-ce que je peux tout de même utiliser le passé composé ?

Merci


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, utiliser le passé composé implique qu'il ne parle que d'une relation, il faudrait alors le mettre au pluriel (les relations n'ont jamais fait long feu). Avec l'imparfait, on comprend que c'est une habitude chez lui, et qu'aucune relation ne durait. Comme en effet les autres verbes sont à l'imparfait, je préfère ta première version.


----------



## Icetrance

Si l'on disait "il n'était jamais malade", on voudrait dire:  retrospectivement, c'était comme elles étaient les choses pendant que la dite période de temps durait (son déroulement). Il ne s'agirait vraiment pas d'une évaluation d'une période de temps considérée dans son entièreté.  À l'imparfait, on répondrait à la question: comment étaient les choses durant une certaine durée, ou bien en d'autres mots, qu'est-ce qui se passait, et non pas "s'est passé"? On parle plus d'un état ou d'une action dans son déroulement, et non pas d'un état ou d'une action survenue de son début jusqu'à sa fin.

il n'était jamais malade = comment il était pendant que le passé se déroulait: il ne devenait jamais malade

il n'a jamais été malade =  l'emphase est mise sur le fait de ne jamais être tombé malade durant une certaine période de temps

C'est comme ça je vois les choses depuis longtemps.

Ça y est, vous comprenez maintenant?

Bonne chance à vous, Alessa Azure.  Préserverez, vous y êtes presque!


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Samuel parle de la période qui succède à la mort de sa femme :

_J’étais certain que plus rien ne pourrait me perturber, tant la douleur *a été*/*était *lancinante._

Je pense que les deux variantes sont possibles : le passé composé insiste sur le résultat et l'imparfait sur la description. Est-ce correct ?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Alessa Azure said:


> tant la douleur *a été*/*était *lancinante


La principale est à l'imparfait, le narrateur parle de son passé. La concordance des temps nous interdit d'avoir recours au présent ou au passé composé. Nous avons droit :

Au plus que parfait pour marquer une antériorité : J'étais certain que ..., tant la douleur avait été lancinante. Au moment dont on parle, la douleur avait été lancinante, elle ne l'était plus, ou l'était moins.
A l'imparfait pour marquer la simultanéité :  J'étais certain que ..., tant la douleur était lancinante. Au moment dont on parle, la douleur était toujours lancinante.
Au conditionnel présent pour marquer la postérité : J'étais certain que ..., tant la douleur serait lancinante. Au moment dont on parle, la douleur n'avait pas encore été lancinante, elle le deviendrait si quelque chose venait perturber le narrateur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Au vu du contexte, seul l'imparfait est possible dans votre exemple :

_J’étais certain que plus rien ne pourrait me perturber, tant la douleur *était *lancinante._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Romane, cachée dans les buissons, écoute la conversation entre Valérian et Noée. Cette dernière parle du père de Romane : 

_Il n’*a* rien *voulu */ ne *voulait *rien entendre lorsque je lui ai suggéré de partir_.

Je pense qu'il faut employer l'imparfait, mais quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il fallait utiliser le passé composé. Est-ce que les deux options sont possibles ?

Merci


----------



## Terio

Je pense qu'on peut utiliser les deux temps.

« Il n'a rien voulu entendre lorsque je lui ai suggéré de partir. » Ici, le refus est senti comme ponctuel, comme une réaction à la suggestion. Si, par la suite, il est parti, ce n'est visiblement pas en réponse à cette suggestion.

« Il ne voulait rien entendre lorsque je lui ai suggéré de partir. » Ici, _vouloir_ est senti comme duratif : son attitude négative paraît plus générale, plus chronique qu'avec le passé composé. Elle ne semble pas découler de la suggestion ; elle semble avoir existé avant celle-ci. Et il est bien possible que la suggestion l'ait fait changer d'idée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont *a priori* possibles, mais ils ne sont en aucun cas interchangeables. Seul le contexte complet nous permettrait de trancher.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.


Terio said:


> son attitude négative paraît plus générale, plus chronique qu'avec le passé composé. Elle ne semble pas découler de la suggestion ; elle semble avoir existé avant celle-ci. Et il est bien possible que la suggestion l'ait fait changer d'idée.


Je ne comprends pas la dernière phrase. En raison de la suggestion de Noée, le père de Romane a décidé de partir ? En réalité, il n'est pas parti.



Maître Capello said:


> Seul le contexte complet nous permettrait de trancher.


Romane se retrouve dans un étrange univers à la place d'Olivia, fille de Bélonice et petite-fille de Noée. Romane suit en cachette Valérian qui se dirige vers la maison de Noée (enfin, Romane pense que c'est sa maison), elle se cache près de la fenêtre pour écouter leur conversation. Valérian et Noée arrivent dans le salon et Romane les entend mieux. Valérian demande à Noée si sa petite-fille est importante pour elle (parce qu'il mène des expériences sur ses victimes, mais Romane ne le sait pas à ce moment). Noée lui répond (à Valérian) :

— Olivia ? (Romane est dans le corps d'Olivia, mais personne ne le devine). (…) Il (le père d'Olivia) se prenait pour un chevalier en constante quête d’amélioration du monde. Il n’*a* rien *voulu */ ne *voulait *rien entendre lorsque je lui ai suggéré de partir. (…) Dommage, il aurait pu rester en vie.


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part (si j'ai bien compris le contexte), je dirais 'Il ne *voulait *rien entendre lorsque je lui *suggérais* de partir'. Ou 'Il n'*a *rien *voulu* entendre lorsque je lui *ai suggéré* de partir'. J'interprète l'imparfait comme des actions qui durent, elle lui a suggéré plusieurs fois de partir, et à chaque fois il refusait de le faire ; et le passé composé comme une action ponctuelle, elle lui a suggéré une seule fois, et il a refusé de l'écouter.


----------



## Terio

Alessa Azure said:


> Je ne comprends pas la dernière phrase. En raison de la suggestion de Noée, le père de Romane a décidé de partir ? En réalité, il n'est pas parti.



Avec le passé composé, on relate deux faits qui se sont succédé:

Moment 1 : Suggestion

Moment 2 : Refus.

Avec l'imparfait, on évoque une attitude (le refus de partir) qui a commencé et qui a duré dans le passé, mais la fin de cette attitude reste ouverte. On saura peut-être plus tard si elle a pris fin par la suite. On apprendra peut-être qu'elle dure encore.

On a donc une durée a → → →→ b (la durée du refus), aux contours flous (on ne situe exactement ni le début ni la fin) et un moment 1 : la suggestion. a → → 1 →→ b

(Par ailleurs, si les deux verbes étaient à l'imparfait, on verrait une répétition et de la suggestion et du refus, sur une période passée : chaque fois qu'on lui suggérait, il refusait.)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Est-il possible de dire _Il ne *voulait *rien entendre lorsque je lui *ai suggéré* de partir _? Pour moi cela signifie : Noée lui a demandé de partir une fois, mais il n'est pas parti : ni tout de suite, ni un mois plus tard. Et aussi comme Terio a dit :


Terio said:


> son attitude négative paraît plus générale, plus chronique qu'avec le passé composé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Est-il possible de dire _Il ne *voulait *rien entendre lorsque je lui *ai suggéré* de partir _?


Possible, oui, mais seulement s'il ne voulait rien entendre *avant* même que Noée ne lui dise quoi que ce soit.

Si c'est un désir unique, consécutif à la demande de Noée, seul le passé composé me semble vraiment approprié.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> s'il ne voulait rien entendre *avant* même que Noée ne lui dise quoi que ce soit.


Merci, cela veut dire qu'il contredisait Noée tout le temps à propos de sujets différents et qu'il ne l'appréciait vraiment pas bien avant qu'elle ne lui demande de partir ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas du tout. Ce n'est dans ce cas pas une généralité ; c'est l'état d'esprit dans lequel il se trouvait lorsque Noée lui a suggéré de partir.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, c'est une autre question :

Romane pense (**) :

_Je ne sais toujours pas qui m’a fait entrer dans l’univers du conte — Gaétan ou Denis ? Lorsque j’*ai* *vu */ je *voyais *le regard étonné de Valérian, j’étais convaincue qu’il s’agissait de Denis. _(*)

Gaétan est un collègue de Romane, Denis est son ami d'enfance et Valérian est un homme avec un chien, qui mène des expériences sur des êtres vivants.

Romane a suivi Valérian et son chien, Dixie, jusqu'à son laboratoire. Lorsque Valérian est parti, elle est entrée et a commencé à libérer les prisonniers. Valérian est revenu, mais Romane et Olivia (la fille de Bélonice) ont réussi à le neutraliser (moment *) et lorsque Valérian tombait, Romane a intercepté son regard.

Ensuite, Bélonice et Dixie ont aidé Romane à revenir chez elle. Romane pense. (moment **)

Je pense que les deux temps sont possibles ici, mais le passé composé est plus courant. Est-ce correct ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si Romane n'a vu le regard étonné de Valérian qu'*une seule fois* comme ce semble être le cas, seul le passé composé convient.



Alessa Azure said:


> lorsque Valérian tombait


Que voulez-vous dire par là ? Je ne comprends ni pourquoi vous avez utilisé le verbe _tomber_ ni pourquoi vous l'avez conjugué à l'imparfait plutôt qu'au passé composé…


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.


Maître Capello said:


> Si Romane n'a vu le regard étonné de Valérian qu'*une seule fois *comme ce semble être le cas, seul le passé composé convient.


Oui. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'imparfait est incorrect. Et s'il s'agit d'une description ? Comme ici, par exemple :


Alessa Azure said:


> Philippe Besson « Un homme accidentel »
> _« Je peux savoir pourquoi ?» Je *posais *la question presque par routine, comme quelqu'un que la réponse indifférerait… Cependant, je *sentais *confusément que nous venions de basculer dans autre chose et je n'aurais pas été fichu de dire dans quoi._





nopal said:


> *1-lorsque j’arrivais, ma mère est rentrée du marché.*
> temps_ imparfait_ ,est utilisé pour exprimer une action qui dure  dans le temps , qui se prolonge :vous rentrez doucement vous prenez votre temps pour rentrer chez vous..alors    ...elle est rentrée: temps utilisé _passé composé , _ce fut bref et cela est intervenu dans le temps où vous étiez en train de ...



Il en va de même pour _tombait_. Romane a frappé Valérian à la tempe et il est tombé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Lorsque j’*ai* *vu */ je *voyais*





Alessa Azure said:


> lorsque Valérian tombait


Dans les deux cas le verbe se trouve dans une proposition temporelle introduite par _lorsque_. L'imparfait implique alors une habitude.

Je ne suis donc pas d'accord avec la phrase suivante de Nopal :


nopal said:


> lorsque j’arrivais, ma mère est rentrée du marché.



Il y a à mon avis confusion entre _lorsque_ et _alors que_…


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup. J'ai lu le fil pendant que je traversais / quand j'ai traversé - temps, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi la phrase _Lorsque Valérian *tombait*, Romane a intercepté son regard _(entre autres) est impossible. J'ai compris qu'elle n'est pas naturelle pour les francophones, mais à mon avis il s'agit d'une description : pendant que Valérian tombait — sa chute a duré un certain moment —, Romane a croisé son regard. À mon avis, dans ce cas, il n'y a guère de différence entre _lorsque_, _alors que _et _pendant que_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> À mon avis, dans ce cas, il n'y a guère de différence entre _lorsque_, _alors que _et _pendant que_.


Et pourtant…


----------



## Alessa Azure

Parce que je peux traduire les trois mots par le même mot en russe, le français est une langue plus complexe, ayant plus de nuances.


----------



## nicduf

"Alors que", "pendant que",introduisent une durée, mais je perçois "lorsque"  plus proche de "au moment où", c'est-à-dire exprimant une simultanéité.Pour illustrer mon idée, je représenterais " alors que et pendant que par un trait et lorsque par un point, ce qui justifie l'emploi du passé-composé.Si vous souhaitez à tout prix employer l'imparfait, il faut changer la subordination et employer une subordination qui marquera une durée ,mais je pense que lorsque convient mieux.


----------



## Locape

Alessa Azure said:


> pendant que Valérian tombait — sa chute a duré un certain moment —, Romane a croisé son regard.


Si Romane a frappé Valérian à la tempe et qu'il est tombé, sa chute n'a pas pu durer un moment, il était en apesanteur ou quoi ? Quand on vous frappe, on tombe tout d'un coup, en quelques secondes, ça ne dure pas un certain temps, ou alors il y a un truc que je n'ai pas compris... 'Quand Valérian est tombé, Romane a intercepté son regard'. 
'_Lorsque j’*ai* *vu *le regard étonné de Valérian' _est la seule solution possible. Mais pour moi, ça ne marche pas avec 'alors que' ou 'pendant que', ou bien ça décrit une action au ralenti dans la tête de Romane, ce qui donne l'impression que la chute de Valérian est une action qui dure, comme un film au ralenti.


----------



## nicduf

On pourrait également dire "J'ai croisé le regard de..."


----------



## Alessa Azure

Locape said:


> Quand on vous frappe, on tombe tout d'un coup, en quelques secondes, ça ne dure pas un certain temps


Oui, normalement, mais le temps est une notion relative donc il est possible de considérer une chute comme une action prolongée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais comme l'a suggéré Locape, cela donne l'impression que le temps se déroule au ralenti. On préfère donc la version au passé composé :

_Lorsque Valérian *est tombé*, Romane a intercepté son regard.
Lorsque j'*ai* *vu *le regard étonné de Valérian, j'ai été convaincue qu'il s'agissait de Denis._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> cela donne l'impression que le temps se déroule au ralenti


Oui, comme dans cet extrait :

_« Je peux savoir pourquoi ?» Je *posais *la question presque par routine, comme quelqu'un que la réponse indifférerait… Cependant, je sentais confusément que nous venions de basculer dans autre chose et je n'aurais pas été fichu de dire dans quoi.    _Philippe Besson « Un homme accidentel »


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Oui, comme dans cet extrait


Pas exactement, non. Dans ce cas l'imparfait est un imparfait de narration.


----------



## nicduf

Ces imparfaits expriment non pas les actions principales de cet interrogatoire mais ce qui se passe dans la tête de l'enquêteur pendant l'interrogatoire, c'est l'arrière plan du récit en quelque sorte.


----------

